# Winter Is Coming 2020 Sign Up!



## JNvyan (Nov 19, 2020)

_Hello there! This is my first competition that I'm hosting!
Here are some things you might want to know before signing up._

Events are 2x2-5x5, Square 1, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb, and Clock.
Competitor limit will be 65 people.
You need a Discord account with an email in order to get the scrambles on comp day.
It is very much preferred if you were to record your solves to prove that you didn't enter -5 trillion seconds.
Google form: https://forms.gle/2Mx9piwGHvtpjNxCA
The sign up deadline is November 28, 2020 at 11:59:59 CST.

See you there, cubers!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Winter is Coming... and it's bringing all of it's mains.
Hope you have a jacket...*


----------

